# queston about pregnant ghost shrimp!!!



## clavo (Jul 11, 2007)

the first 2 times i had pregnant shrimp i seperated them and the eggs hatched but the babys never moved so i decided they were dead(you can actually see the tail and eyes).so i bought a 3way breeder that actually floats in the aquarium w/ a couple of graters to seperate the mom from the fry and lets maximum water circulation with the small slits it has on the sides...they should be born tommorow...but before that i was keeping them in a lil see thru bowl w/no heater or filter. anyways i was wondering if it was the water temp.?


----------



## clavo (Jul 11, 2007)

... : ( ...she died!?! Fed her to the crabs...


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

dude how long does it take for the eggs to hatch that she carries under her, mine have been there for almost a week and a half


----------



## clavo (Jul 11, 2007)

People say about 21 days. Mine hatched lil under 2weeks


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

k thanks i still got some time!


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

i feel sry for ure loss... sure the crabs felt sry 2. =(


----------

